# any big difference between custom CAI and WAI



## 98 nizmo200sx se (Apr 10, 2003)

i have a wai and i want to know if there is a big difference between the both in hp gains


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Not a huge difference, maybe 2-4 more hp.


----------



## 98 nizmo200sx se (Apr 10, 2003)

should i take the time and the few dollars and make the cai


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

i think its worth it


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

do it!
but make sure that the tube after the maf, connceting to the engine is 2.5 inches and the other one is 3 inches. also, use silicone couplers, not rubber.


----------



## sentra2nr (May 26, 2003)

the only thing I can tell from the two is different pitch. I would say that the CAI makes the engine bay a litle less crowded though.


----------



## tomd (Oct 18, 2002)

rios said:


> *do it!
> but make sure that the tube after the maf, connceting to the engine is 2.5 inches and the other one is 3 inches. also, use silicone couplers, not rubber. *


Whats wrong with rubber? Where can silicone ones be obtained for a reasonable price?


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

rubber could maybe melt. its good, but silicones better.


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

there's a post somewhere maybe its in the sr20 forums about CAI vs WAI. people claim that they feel more pull with the WAI and think maybe its b/c at the dyno, the air rushing into the CAI isn't moving, etc. not sure if its true but ihave faith in the WAI  not to mention houston has tons of rain...water+intake=bad


----------



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

OK, I don't mean to be dumb, but I know CAI stands for Cold Air Intake, so what's "W" Air Intake?


----------



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

I am dumb!! Haha
W stands for warm right? Duh. hehe
I just didn't understand why someone would want a warm air intake, if it is that.


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

It's impossible, as far as I know, to actually determine numerically the performance difference between a WAI and a CAI. At the dyno, the CAI will perform better because the WAI will start to suck in hot air from the engine. But when you're on the road, especially the high way, the warm air from the engine may be not as important because the air under the hood is getting recirculated. I could be completely wrong too, but I thought I'd just say what I felt about the subject.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

> I just didn't understand why someone would want a warm air intake, if it is that.


It's called a warm air intake because the air temp in the engine bay is hotter than the outside air. I bought my HKS because of the cost difference.


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

it won't get water in it if u had a BY-PASS- vaulve..... they are 30-50 bux ... but my bro' gave me his' he got a custom front mont intake. he's sponserd by Racer X motorsports hope i get to' too. but thats' a never........ but a by pass vaulve prevents water in the intake manifold'


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

i checked underhood temperatures after doing a food run at the airfilter on a wai, how does 135 degrees fahrenheit sound???


----------

